# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > DM Help I need a one shot adventure

## JLandan

What is a good one shot adventure for an in-between?

It's for between a 1st level intro adventure and a 2nd/3rd level.
The setting is Rokugan, but that doesn't matter, conversion usually just involves name changes.
It can be urban or wilderness (anything but desert).
Here's the screwy part: It needs to involve a fountain.

Ideas are welcome as well as full adventures. I usually don't get this heavy of writers' block. Thanks.

----------


## Unoriginal

> What is a good one shot adventure for an in-between?
> 
> It's for between a 1st level intro adventure and a 2nd/3rd level.
> The setting is Rokugan, but that doesn't matter, conversion usually just involves name changes.
> It can be urban or wilderness (anything but desert).
> Here's the screwy part: It needs to involve a fountain.
> 
> Ideas are welcome as well as full adventures. I usually don't get this heavy of writers' block. Thanks.


Idea for an adventure:

A somewhat important noble has commissioned a fountain from a famous sculptor, to be revealed in a ceremony honoring the victory of a local hero against trickster spirits who were tormenting the region, decades ago.

The date of the ceremony is approaching, the statue is nearly finished and, by the accounts of anyone who got to see it, stunning. The problem? The sculptor spends all the time they are not working on the statue in a dream-like state, and it's getting worse and worse, to the point they're now barely cognizant of their surroundings. The noble who commissioned the fountain is worried something bad will happen to a lot more people if they go through with the ceremony. As a result, the PCs are tasked to handle the situation and make sure it's safe, and if possible save the sculptor from their trance.

The solution to the mystery would be:

*Spoiler*
Show

The sculptor attempted to make contact with the trickster spirits of the past to gain insight and inspiration for the fountain. The tricksters have taken advantage of it to influence/possess the sculptor, and plan to use the fountain as an anchor to regain a foothold on the region they once terrorized.


The antagonists for this adventure probably shouldn't be very strong, just stray from the usual and into the weird territory. Of course, the more the PCs let them continue their plans, the stronger they get.


Could be fun if there was an option to call the spirit of the hero who defeated them in the first place to assist once more.

----------


## JLandan

I like the idea of a tormented artist. It needs, I think, a more straightforward fight though. Maybe the spirits bring the fountain to life.

----------

